

Ask PG: Why not show comment up and down vote count separately? - exit

At the moment it's hard to distinguish evenly contentious comments from ones which receive few reactions.
======
tokenadult
Are you seeing comment karma totals at all? I see your account is old enough
that you date back to before the current practice of not showing comment karma
scores by default (except the scores of each participant's own comments are
visible to that participant when logged in). So are you asking for a feature
that would be visible to each participant, to see up and down votes on that
participant's own comments?

The site founder, pg, asked for suggestions on how to "stave off decline of
HN" in a thread he opened 233 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696>

He then announced an experiment with the current practice of not showing
comment karma scores in general 224 days ago,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

noting that he might change settings back and forth as the experiment
continued. About two days later he opened a simple yes/no poll about the
experiment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445039>

and 216 days ago he replied to a question with a preliminary report on how
voting behavior has changed.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2465271>

As I recall, and as I just tried to verify by using HN search, the site
founder pg and most of the other high-karma, long-time users here are
reasonably well pleased with the results of not showing comment scores except
to the participant who posts each comment.

